# My room Hi-Fi + HC, DiY Speakers



## Kazuya (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi,
I'm using for a year now REW to set up my room EQ and I will post here a presentation.

Front view with my Focal DiY Speakers (the subwoofer is now front to listening point and not to the floor):










Walls are 1/3 panels wood, 2/3 tissue on "felt ?"... don't know how to say in english...

Plan :











And measurements of front right + front left speakers + subwoofer in Hi-Fi mode without EQ after a long set up of the subwoofer :









































Measured in the middle listening point with an Apex mic + Fast Track.


What do you think about it ? :scratch:
The peak at 28Hz is the first axial mode of my room, but don't really know what is the notch at 35/40Hz... because my room is in L, which is more complicated... :doh:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The 35-40Hz is actually relatively close to the average level of the room. You just have 2 huge peaks at the 42 and then again from 50-70Hz. yes - that dip could absolutely be brought up but the other things are just as troubling.

How much have you played with seating and sub position?

Bryan


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Kazuya, I don't have much to add to help with your question, but I did want to say that your speakers look amazing. Do you have any more information about them?


----------



## Kazuya (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks ! I have a topic about it, in french : http://www.homecinema-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1055&t=30013320

Sorry I will be back soon, I have some tests to do before answer to you Bpape. :innocent:


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow! Those are absolutely beautiful. You should post them here in the DIY Speakers forum too, I'm sure more people would love to get a look at those. I would be thrilled if I could put together something that well designed and beautifully finished one day.


----------

